# من هو المسيح؟ هل هو الله؟  [اسكندر جديد]



## The Dragon Christian (10 يونيو 2011)

*





*

*من هو المسيح؟ هل هو الله؟*

سؤال من:
السيد ق. ت. س. - المغرب
السيد ج. أ. ق. - مصر​*من هو المسيح؟*

سأل فيلبس يسوع ذات يوم:              «يَا سَيِّدُ، أَرِنَا ٱلآبَ  وَكَفَانَا». قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هٰذِهِ  مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ  رَأَى ٱلآبَ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا ٱلآبَ؟ أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ  أَنِّي أَنَا فِي ٱلآبِ وَٱلآبَ فِيَّ؟ ٱلْكَلاَمُ ٱلَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ  بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي، لٰكِنَّ ٱلآبَ ٱلْحَالَّ فِيَّ  هُوَ يَعْمَلُ ٱلأَعْمَالَ» (يوحنا ١٤: ٨-١٠) ونفهم من هذه العبارات المجيدة أن كل الذين رأوا المسيح كان يمكنهم أن يروا الله في شخصه لأنه              «هُوَ صُورَةُ ٱللّٰهِ غَيْرِ ٱلْمَنْظُورِ» (كولوسي ١: ١٥) وإن كان أحد منهم لم يتمتع بهذا الامتياز فذلك لأن الشيطان وإن              «أَعْمَى أَذْهَانَ غَيْرِ  ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لِئَلاَّ تُضِيءَ لَهُمْ إِنَارَةُ إِنْجِيلِ مَجْدِ  ٱلْمَسِيحِ، ٱلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ ٱللّٰهِ» (٢كورنثوس ٤: ٤).         
قال المبشر الشهير ستانلي جونس: إني أعرف أن لا شيء أسمى وأجدر  بالله وبالإنسان من مشابهة المسيح. لأني أعتقد إن كان الله مثل المسيح فهو  إله صالح، يمكن الاتكال عليه والثقة فيه. لأن شكوك العالم ليست عن المسيح،  بل هي عن الله. لأن الناس حين يرون الزلازل تبيد الأبرار والأثمة على  السواء. وحين يرون الأطفال يقاسون ألوان العذاب من أمراض مختلفة يتحيرون  ويتساءلون: أيوجد إله صالح في هذا الكون؟ ولكن الفكر المضعضع المرتاب يلتفت  إلى يسوع بطمأنينة، ويقول: إن كان الله مثل هذا فهو إله حق. ونحن كمسيحيين  نقول إن الله لكذلك، فهو كالمسيح في سجيته، ونعتقد أن الله هو يسوع المسيح  في كل مكان وبأن يسوع هو الله معنا هنا. إنه حياة البشرية.
ولو  اجتمع أكبر أصحاب العقول والنفوس بين الناس وشحذوا  قرائحهم ليتوصلوا إلى  معرفة صفات الله، الذي يودون أن تكون له سيادة الكون، لوجدوا أن صفاته  الأدبية والروحية تتخذ صورة شبيهة بصورة يسوع. ومما لا ريب فيه أن أعظم  بشارة أُعلنت للجنس البشري، هي أن الله ظهر في الجسد. وأن أعظم خبر نستطيع  إذاعته على العالم غير المسيحي، أن الله الذي تعرفون عنه شيئاً غير جلي،  ولم تعرفوا حقيقة صفاته لهو مثل المسيح.
وفي يقيني إن كان الله يعطف  على الأطفال، كما كان يسوع يعطف عليهم. ويهتم بالأبرص والمنبوذ والأعمى  والمشلول، كما كان المسيح يهتم بهم. وإن كان قلبه يشبه ذلك القلب الذي  انكسر على صليب الجلجثة، فإني لن أحجم عن أن أقدم له قلبي بلا تحفظ ولا  تردد.
في الواقع أن المسيحية، إن امتازت في مبادئها وروح الحب  والتسامح الذي يتمثل فيها، فإن امتيازها الأعظم في كون يسوع المسيح مؤسسها  هو الجواب على السؤال القديم من هو الله؟ هذا السؤال الذي بقي بلا جواب إلى  أن قيل في الإنجيل:              «اَللّٰهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلٱبْنُ ٱلْوَحِيدُ ٱلَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ ٱلآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ» (يوحنا ١: ١٨).         
*وأنا أؤمن بلاهوت المسيح:*



 *على أساس أزليته:*                          «فِي ٱلْبَدْءِ كَانَ ٱلْكَلِمَةُ، وَٱلْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ ٱللّٰهِ، وَكَانَ ٱلْكَلِمَةُ ٱللّٰهَ» (يوحنا ١: ١).
 *أنا أؤمن بلاهوت المسيح على أساس سرمديته:*                          «أَنَا هُوَ ٱلأَلِفُ  وَٱلْيَاءُ، ٱلْبِدَايَةُ وَٱلنِّهَايَةُ، يَقُولُ ٱلرَّبُّ ٱلْكَائِنُ  وَٱلَّذِي كَانَ وَٱلَّذِي يَأْتِي، ٱلْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ» (رؤيا ١: ٨).
 *أنا أؤمن بلاهوت المسيح على أساس كونه خالق الكل:*                          « فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ  ٱلْكُلُّ: مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى ٱلأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا  لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً أَمْ سِيَادَاتٍ أَمْ رِيَاسَاتٍ أَمْ  سَلاَطِينَ. ٱلْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ» (كولوسي ١: ١٦).
 *أنا أؤمن بلاهوت المسيح على أساس غفرانه الخطايا لأن غافر الخطايا هو الله:*                          «وَفِي أَحَدِ ٱلأَيَّامِ  كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ، وَكَانَ فَرِّيسِيُّونَ وَمُعَلِّمُونَ لِلنَّامُوسِ  جَالِسِينَ وَهُمْ قَدْ أَتَوْا مِنْ كُلِّ قَرْيَةٍ مِنَ ٱلْجَلِيلِ  وَٱلْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَأُورُشَلِيمَ. وَكَانَتْ قُوَّةُ ٱلرَّبِّ  لِشِفَائِهِمْ. وَإِذَا بِرِجَالٍ يَحْمِلُونَ عَلَى فِرَاشٍ إِنْسَاناً  مَفْلُوجاً، وَكَانُوا يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَدْخُلُوا بِهِ وَيَضَعُوهُ  أَمَامَهُ. وَلَمَّا لَمْ يَجِدُوا مِنْ أَيْنَ يَدْخُلُونَ بِهِ لِسَبَبِ  ٱلْجَمْعِ، صَعِدُوا عَلَى ٱلسَّطْحِ وَدَلَّوْهُ مَعَ ٱلْفِرَاشِ مِنْ  بَيْنِ ٱلأَجُرِّ إِلَى ٱلْوَسَطِ قُدَّامَ يَسُوعَ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى  إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لَهُ: «أَيُّهَا ٱلإِنْسَانُ، مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ  خَطَايَاكَ». فَٱبْتَدَأَ ٱلْكَتَبَةُ وَٱلْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ يُفَكِّرُونَ  قَائِلِينَ: «مَنْ هٰذَا ٱلَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ بِتَجَادِيفَ؟ مَنْ يَقْدِرُ  أَنْ يَغْفِرَ خَطَايَا إِلاَّ ٱللّٰهُ وَحْدَهُ؟» فَشَعَرَ يَسُوعُ  بِأَفْكَارِهِمْ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟  أَيُّمَا أَيْسَرُ: أَنْ يُقَالَ مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ، أَمْ أَنْ  يُقَالَ قُمْ وَٱمْشِ. وَلٰكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لٱبْنِ  ٱلإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى ٱلأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ ٱلْخَطَايَا» قَالَ  لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «لَكَ أَقُولُ قُمْ وَٱحْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَٱذْهَبْ إِلَى  بَيْتِكَ». فَفِي ٱلْحَالِ قَامَ أَمَامَهُمْ، وَحَمَلَ مَا كَانَ  مُضْطَجِعاً عَلَيْهِ، وَمَضَى إِلَى بَيْتِهِ وَهُوَ يُمَجِّدُ ٱللّٰهَ.  فَأَخَذَتِ ٱلْجَمِيعَ حَيْرَةٌ وَمَجَّدُوا ٱللّٰهَ، وَٱمْتَلَأُوا  خَوْفاً قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّنَا قَدْ رَأَيْنَا ٱلْيَوْمَ عَجَائِبَ!» (لوقا ٥: ١٧-٢٦).
 *أنا أؤمن بلاهوت المسيح على أساس أنه قدوس:*                          «لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَلِيقُ  بِنَا رَئِيسُ كَهَنَةٍ مِثْلُ هٰذَا، قُدُّوسٌ بِلاَ شَرٍّ وَلاَ دَنَسٍ،  قَدِ ٱنْفَصَلَ عَنِ ٱلْخُطَاةِ وَصَارَ أَعْلَى مِنَ ٱلسَّمَاوَاتِ» (عبرانيين ٧: ٢٦)                          «هٰذَا يَقُولُهُ  ٱلْقُدُّوسُ ٱلْحَقُّ، ٱلَّذِي لَهُ مِفْتَاحُ دَاوُدَ، ٱلَّذِي يَفْتَحُ  وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يُغْلِقُ، وَيُغْلِقُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَفْتَحُ» (رؤيا ٣: ٧).
 *أنا أؤمن بلاهوت المسيح على أساس علمه بالخفيات والسرائر:* الذي هو إحدى الصفات التي تفرد بها الله:                     
فحين كان في بيت عنيا بعد موكبه لدخول أورشليم قال لاثنين من تلاميذه:                          «ٱذْهَبَا إِلَى  ٱلْقَرْيَةِ ٱلَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا، فَلِلْوَقْتِ وَأَنْتُمَا دَاخِلاَنِ  إِلَيْهَا تَجِدَانِ جَحْشاً مَرْبُوطاً لَمْ يَجْلِسْ عَلَيْهِ أَحَدٌ  مِنَ ٱلنَّاسِ. فَحُلاَّهُ وَأْتِيَا بِهِ. وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ:  لِمَاذَا تَفْعَلاَنِ هٰذَا؟ فَقُولاَ: ٱلرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِ.  فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُ إِلَى هُنَا». فَمَضَيَا وَوَجَدَا ٱلْجَحْشَ  مَرْبُوطاً عِنْدَ ٱلْبَابِ خَارِجاً عَلَى ٱلطَّرِيقِ، فَحَلاَّهُ.  فَقَالَ لَهُمَا قَوْمٌ مِنَ ٱلْقِيَامِ هُنَاكَ: «مَاذَا تَفْعَلاَنِ،  تَحُلاَّنِ ٱلْجَحْشَ؟» فَقَالاَ لَهُمْ كَمَا أَوْصَى يَسُوعُ.  فَتَرَكُوهُمَا» (مرقس ١١: ١-٦)                     
وحين أرسل بطرس ويوحنا ليعدا الفصح قال لهما:                          «إِذَا دَخَلْتُمَا  ٱلْمَدِينَةَ يَسْتَقْبِلُكُمَا إِنْسَانٌ حَامِلٌ جَرَّةَ مَاءٍ.  اِتْبَعَاهُ إِلَى ٱلْبَيْتِ حَيْثُ يَدْخُلُ، وَقُولاَ لِرَبِّ ٱلْبَيْتِ:  يَقُولُ لَكَ ٱلْمُعَلِّمُ: أَيْنَ ٱلْمَنْزِلُ حَيْثُ آكُلُ ٱلْفِصْحَ  مَعَ تَلاَمِيذِي؟ فَذَاكَ يُرِيكُمَا عُلِّيَّةً كَبِيرَةً مَفْرُوشَةً.  هُنَاكَ أَعِدَّا فَٱنْطَلَقَا وَوَجَدَا كَمَا قَالَ لَهُمَا» (لوقا ٢٢: ١٠-١٣).                     
                         «وَرَأَى يَسُوعُ  نَثَنَائِيلَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ عَنْهُ: «هُوَذَا  إِسْرَائِيلِيٌّ حَقّاً لاَ غِشَّ فِيهِ». قَالَ لَهُ نَثَنَائِيلُ: «مِنْ  أَيْنَ تَعْرِفُنِي؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «قَبْلَ أَنْ دَعَاكَ فِيلُبُّسُ  وَأَنْتَ تَحْتَ ٱلتِّينَةِ، رَأَيْتُكَ» (يوحنا ١: ٤٧-٤٩) ولعله كان لنثنائيل ذكريات قديمة تحت التينة لا يعرفها أحد غيره، فلما أشار إليها يسوع قال:                          «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، أَنْتَ ٱبْنُ ٱللّٰهِ! أَنْتَ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ!»                     
وحين التقى بالسامرية كشف لها أموراً في حياتها كانت خفية عن الناس إذ قال لها:                          «لأَنَّهُ كَانَ لَكِ خَمْسَةُ أَزْوَاجٍ، وَٱلَّذِي لَكِ ٱلآنَ لَيْسَ هُوَ زَوْجَكِ» (يوحنا ٤: ١٨).                     
وعلم يخيانة يهوذا (يوحنا ١٣: ٢١-٢٨) وعلم بموت لعازر (يوحنا  ١١:١٤) وعلم بكل ما سيتجرعه من آلام (متى ١٦: ١٣-٢١) وعلم أن بطرس سينكره  قبل صياح الديك (متى ٢٦: ٣١-٣٥).
 *أنا أؤمن بلاهوت المسيح على أساس حضوره في كل زمان ومكان:*                          «وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى ٱلسَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ ٱلَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ ٱلسَّمَاءِ، ٱبْنُ ٱلإِنْسَانِ ٱلَّذِي هُوَ فِي ٱلسَّمَاءِ» (يوحنا ٣: ١٣)                          «لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا ٱجْتَمَعَ ٱثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِٱسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ» (متى ١٨: ٢٠)                          « وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ ٱلأَيَّامِ إِلَى ٱنْقِضَاءِ ٱلدَّهْرِ» (متى ٢٨: ٢٠).
 *أنا أؤمن بلاهوت المسيح على أساس سلطانه على عناصر الطبيعة:* يخبرنا الإنجيل أن المسيح قال لتلاميذه:                          «لِنَعْبُرْ إِلَى عَبْرِ  ٱلْبُحَيْرَةِ». فَأَقْلَعُوا. وَفِيمَا هُمْ سَائِرُونَ نَامَ. فَنَزَلَ  نَوْءُ رِيحٍ فِي ٱلْبُحَيْرَةِ، وَكَانُوا يَمْتَلِئُونَ مَاءً وَصَارُوا  فِي خَطَرٍ. فَتَقَدَّمُوا وَأَيْقَظُوهُ قَائِلِينَ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، يَا  مُعَلِّمُ، إِنَّنَا نَهْلِكُ!». فَقَامَ وَٱنْتَهَرَ ٱلرِّيحَ وَتَمَوُّجَ  ٱلْمَاءِ، فَٱنْتَهَيَا وَصَارَ هُدُوءٌ» (لوقا ٨: ٢٢-٢٤).
 *أنا أؤمن بلاهوت المسيح على أساس قدرته على إقامة الأموات:* فحين مات لعازر، جاء بعد أربعة أيام ووقف أمام القبر                           «صَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ:  «لِعَازَرُ، هَلُمَّ خَارِجاً» فَخَرَجَ ٱلْمَيْتُ وَيَدَاهُ وَرِجْلاَهُ  مَرْبُوطَاتٌ بِأَقْمِطَةٍ، وَوَجْهُهُ مَلْفُوفٌ بِمِنْدِيلٍ»   (يوحنا ١١: ٤٣ و٤٤).
 *أنا أؤمن بلاهوت المسيح على أساس قبوله السجود من الناس:* فحين شفى شاباً وُلد أعمى، طرده اليهود من مجمعهم، فوجده يسوع وقال له:                          «أَتُؤْمِنُ بِٱبْنِ  ٱللّٰهِ؟» أَجَابَ: «مَنْ هُوَ يَا سَيِّدُ لأُومِنَ بِهِ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُ  يَسُوعُ: «قَدْ رَأَيْتَهُ، وَٱلَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ هُوَ هُوَ».  فَقَالَ: «أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّدُ». وَسَجَدَ لَهُ» (يوحنا ٩:٣٥-٣٨).                     
وكذلك قبيل صعوده أخرج يسوع تلاميذه:                          «خَارِجاً إِلَى بَيْتِ  عَنْيَا، وَرَفَعَ يَدَيْهِ وَبَارَكَهُمْ. وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُبَارِكُهُمُ  ٱنْفَرَدَ عَنْهُمْ وَأُصْعِدَ إِلَى ٱلسَّمَاءِ. فَسَجَدُوا لَهُ  وَرَجَعُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ بِفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ» (لوقا ٢٤: ٥٠-٥٢)
 *أنا أؤمن بلاهوت المسيح على أساس إعلاناته التي أكد فيها لاهوته لتلاميذه:* 
                         «أَنَا وَٱلآبُ وَاحِدٌ» (يوحنا ١٠: ٣٠).                     
                         «أَنِّي فِي ٱلآبِ وَٱلآبَ فِيَّ» (يوحنا ١٤: ١١).                     
                         «قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ» (يوحنا ٨: ٥٨).                     
                         «َلِي مَفَاتِيحُ ٱلْهَاوِيَةِ وَٱلْمَوْتِ» (رؤيا ١: ١٨).                     
                         «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ ٱلْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي ٱلظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ ٱلْحَيَاةِ» (يوحنا ٨: ١٢).                     
                         «أَنَا هُوَ ٱلطَّرِيقُ وَٱلْحَقُّ وَٱلْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى ٱلآبِ إِلاَّ بِي» (يوحنا ١٤: ٦).                     
                         «أَنَا هُوَ ٱلْقِيَامَةُ وَٱلْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا» (يوحنا ١١: ٢٥).
 *أنا أؤمن بلاهوت المسيح على أساس اعتراف الرسل الذين أوحي إليهم وكتبوا الأسفار المقدسة:*
 *يوحنا:*                                  «كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ  كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. فِيهِ كَانَتِ  ٱلْحَيَاةُ، وَٱلْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ ٱلنَّاسِ، وَٱلنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي  ٱلظُّلْمَةِ، وَٱلظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ» (يوحنا ١: ٣-٥).                             
                                 «وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ٱبْنَ  ٱللّٰهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ ٱلْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ  فِي ٱلْحَقِّ فِي ٱبْنِهِ يَسُوعَ ٱلْمَسِيحِ. هٰذَا هُوَ ٱلإِلٰهُ  ٱلْحَقُّ وَٱلْحَيَاةُ ٱلأَبَدِيَّةُ» (١يوحنا ٥: ٢٠).
 *توما:*                                  «وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ  أَيَّامٍ كَانَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضاً دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ  يَسُوعُ وَٱلأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ، وَوَقَفَ فِي ٱلْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ:  «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ». ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا  وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ، وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي، وَلاَ تَكُنْ  غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِناً». أَجَابَ تُومَا: «رَبِّي وَإِلٰهِي» (يوحنا ٢٠: ٢٦-٢٨).
 *بولس:*                                  «وَبِٱلإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ  هُوَ سِرُّ ٱلتَّقْوَى: ٱللّٰهُ ظَهَرَ فِي ٱلْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي  ٱلرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ ٱلأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ  بِهِ فِي ٱلْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي ٱلْمَجْدِ» (١تيموثاوس ٣: ١٦).                             
                                 «وَلَهُمُ ٱلتَّبَنِّي  وَٱلْمَجْدُ وَٱلْعُهُودُ وَٱلٱشْتِرَاعُ وَٱلْعِبَادَةُ وَٱلْمَوَاعِيدُ،  وَلَهُمُ ٱلآبَاءُ، وَمِنْهُمُ ٱلْمَسِيحُ حَسَبَ ٱلْجَسَدِ، ٱلْكَائِنُ  عَلَى ٱلْكُلِّ إِلٰهاً مُبَارَكاً» (رومية ٩: ٤ و٥).                             
                                 «اُنْظُرُوا أَنْ لاَ  يَكُونَ أَحَدٌ يَسْبِيكُمْ بِٱلْفَلْسَفَةِ وَبِغُرُورٍ بَاطِلٍ، حَسَبَ  تَقْلِيدِ ٱلنَّاسِ، حَسَبَ أَرْكَانِ ٱلْعَالَمِ، وَلَيْسَ حَسَبَ  ٱلْمَسِيحِ. فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ ٱللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً.  وَأَنْتُمْ مَمْلُوؤُونَ فِيهِ، ٱلَّذِي هُوَ رَأْسُ كُلِّ رِيَاسَةٍ  وَسُلْطَانٍ» (كولوسي ٢: ٨-١٠).
 *بطرس:*                                  « فَأَجَابَهُ سِمْعَانُ  بُطْرُسُ: «يَا رَبُّ، إِلَى مَنْ نَذْهَبُ؟ كَلاَمُ ٱلْحَيَاةِ  ٱلأَبَدِيَّةِ عِنْدَكَ، وَنَحْنُ قَدْ آمَنَّا وَعَرَفْنَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ  ٱلْمَسِيحُ ٱبْنُ ٱللّٰهِ ٱلْحَيِّ» (يوحنا ٦: ٦٨ و٦٩).
 
 *أنا أؤمن بلاهوت المسح على أساس ما أعلن بالأنبياء:* فقد جاء في إشعياء:                          «لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا  وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ٱبْناً، وَتَكُونُ ٱلرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ،  وَيُدْعَى ٱسْمُهُ عَجِيباً، مُشِيراً، إِلٰهاً قَدِيراً، أَباً  أَبَدِيّاً، رَئِيسَ ٱلسَّلاَمِ» (إشعياء ٩: ٦).                     
*وجاء في ميخا:*                          «أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ  لَحْمَ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ  يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي ٱلَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطاً عَلَى  إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ ٱلْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ ٱلأَزَلِ»» (ميخا ٥: ٢).
 *أنا أؤمن بلاهوت المسيح على أساس قدرته على إتمام وعده لتلاميذه بحلول الروح القدس عليهم:* فقد قال:                          «وَمَتَى جَاءَ ٱلْمُعَزِّي  ٱلَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ ٱلآبِ، رُوحُ ٱلْحَقِّ،  ٱلَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ ٱلآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ، فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي. وَتَشْهَدُونَ  أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً لأَنَّكُمْ مَعِي مِنَ ٱلٱبْتِدَاءِ» (يوحنا ١٥: ٢٦ و٢٧)                          «وَهَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ  إِلَيْكُمْ مَوْعِدَ أَبِي. فَأَقِيمُوا فِي مَدِينَةِ أُورُشَلِيمَ إِلَى  أَنْ تُلْبَسُوا قُوَّةً مِنَ ٱلأَعَالِي» (لوقا ٢٤: ٤٩) وهذا الوعد تم فعلاً إذ يخبرنا لوقا أنه                          «وَلَمَّا حَضَرَ يَوْمُ  ٱلْخَمْسِينَ كَانَ ٱلْجَمِيعُ مَعاً بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، وَصَارَ بَغْتَةً  مِنَ ٱلسَّمَاءِ صَوْتٌ كَمَا مِنْ هُبُوبِ رِيحٍ عَاصِفَةٍ وَمَلأَ كُلَّ  ٱلْبَيْتِ حَيْثُ كَانُوا جَالِسِينَ، وَظَهَرَتْ لَهُمْ أَلْسِنَةٌ  مُنْقَسِمَةٌ كَأَنَّهَا مِنْ نَارٍ وَٱسْتَقَرَّتْ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ  مِنْهُمْ. وَٱمْتَلأَ ٱلْجَمِيعُ مِنَ ٱلرُّوحِ ٱلْقُدُسِ، وَٱبْتَدَأُوا  يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ أُخْرَى كَمَا أَعْطَاهُمُ ٱلرُّوحُ أَنْ  يَنْطِقُوا» (أعمال الرسل ٢: ١-٤).                     
فالمعزي الذي تحدث عنه المسيح لتلاميذه، لم يكن نبياً آتياً،  وإنما كان الروح القدس، الذي ما أن حل عليهم حتى طرحوا عنهم الخوف من  اليهود، وخرجوا من مخابئهم مملوئين نعمة وحقاً. حتى أن بطرس العامي وقف  يخطب في الشعب ببلاغة عظيمة، حيرت سامعيه. فنخسوا في قلوبهم وقبلوا كلامه  بفرح  واعتمدوا وانضم في ذلك اليوم نحو ثلاثة آلاف نفس. وبطرس الذي أخافته  جارية في بيت قيافا، حين كان المسيح يُحاكم. إياه وقف بكل شجاعة في الهيكل  ووبخ اليهود قائلاً:                          «يَسُوعُ ٱلنَّاصِرِيُّ  رَجُلٌ قَدْ تَبَرْهَنَ لَكُمْ مِنْ قِبَلِ ٱللّٰهِ بِقُوَّاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ  وَآيَاتٍ صَنَعَهَا ٱللّٰهُ بِيَدِهِ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ، كَمَا أَنْتُمْ  أَيْضاً تَعْلَمُونَ. هٰذَا أَخَذْتُمُوهُ مُسَلَّماً بِمَشُورَةِ ٱللّٰهِ  ٱلْمَحْتُومَةِ وَعِلْمِهِ ٱلسَّابِقِ، وَبِأَيْدِي أَثَمَةٍ صَلَبْتُمُوهُ  وَقَتَلْتُمُوهُ. اَلَّذِي أَقَامَهُ ٱللّٰهُ نَاقِضاً أَوْجَاعَ  ٱلْمَوْتِ، إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُمْكِناً أَنْ يُمْسَكَ مِنْهُ» (أعمال الرسل ٢: ٢٢-٢٤).                     
فمن الذي أعطى القوة لبطرس العامي، الجبان الذي أنكر سيده ثلاث  مرات قبل أن ييصيح الديك في تلك الليلة التي أُسلم فيها حتى أن سامعيه  نخسوا في قلوبهم، سوى الروح القدس رسول المسيح إلى كنيسته، بعد صعوده إلى  السماء. ومما لا ريب فيه أن تجديد هذه الآلاف دفعة واحدة لدليل صارخ على  فاعلية عمل المسيح في القلوب بعد صعوده.

                Call of Hope 
                P.O.Box 10 08 27 
                D-70007
                Stuttgart
                Germany


----------



## واحد محب (10 يونيو 2011)

بعيدا عن تفسيراتكم ما الدليل العقلى على الوهية المسيح


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يونيو 2011)

*يعنى ايه الدليل العقلى على الوهية المسيح
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو اى كلام
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (12 يونيو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *يعنى ايه الدليل العقلى على الوهية المسيح*
> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *هو اى كلام*


يمكن ياشموسة ياحبيبى يمكن الراجل يقصد 
هذا الذى بصقوا فى وجهه ، ولكموه ، وآخرون لطموه ، يعنى بهدلوه 
بعدين جروه علشان يصلبوه
وبعدين قتلوه 
اللى اتعمل فيه ده كله كان ربنا ؟
معهلش خدوا على قد عقله


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 يونيو 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> يمكن ياشموسة ياحبيبى يمكن الراجل يقصد
> هذا الذى بصقوا فى وجهه ، ولكموه ، وآخرون لطموه ، يعنى بهدلوه
> بعدين جروه علشان يصلبوه
> وبعدين قتلوه
> ...


يعنى ده كلامه هو مش كلامك إنت ....... طيب ما إحنا فاهمينه ....
على العموم كويس إنك عارف إن عقله صغير لأن الكلام ده لو وجهته لطفل فى مدارس الأحد هيجاوب عليه.

​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (13 يونيو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> يعنى ده كلامه هو مش كلامك إنت ....... طيب ما إحنا فاهمينه ....
> على العموم كويس إنك عارف إن عقله صغير لأن الكلام ده لو وجهته لطفل فى مدارس الأحد هيجاوب عليه.​


طيب ياسامح خللى الطفل يجاوب 
هل الإله يهان بهذه الدرجة ؟
هل الإله يأخذه إبليس ويوقفه على جناح الهيكل ويقوله ارم نفسك
وبعدين يأخذ ( الله ) لجبل عالى أوى ويقوله لو سجدت لى هديك كل حاجة
خللى الطفل يفهمه
إازاى كان محتاج يصلى بأشد لجاجة ( ليه ده كله ، مش هو ربنا )
ليه لما اتصلب كان بيقول لنفسه 
الهى الهى لما تركتنى ( مش هو ربنا )
خللى الطفل يجاوبه 
ليه الله بيقول 
أنا لاأقدر أن أفعل من نفسى شيئا  ( مش هو ربنا )
ليه مش عارف وقت الساعة ( مش هو ربنا )
ليه كان بيطلب ( الله ) النجاة ( مش هو ربنا )  
ليه مات ( مش هو ربنا )


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2011)

تتكلم عمَّا لم تفهمه ، وتحكم فيما لم تعرفه ، وتستهزأ بمن لم تختبر قوته

فماذا يمكن عمله معك !!!!!!!!!

مكتوب فى سفر الأمثال :* [إن دققت الأحمق فى هاون ، لا تفارقه حماقته]*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (13 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> تتكلم عمَّا لم تفهمه ، وتحكم فيما لم تعرفه ، وتستهزأ بمن لم تختبر قوته
> 
> فماذا يمكن عمله معك !!!!!!!!!
> 
> مكتوب فى سفر الأمثال :* [إن دققت الأحمق فى هاون ، لا تفارقه حماقته]*



الذى يمكن عمله معى ان حضرتك تقنعنى ( عقليا )
لماذا هذا العظيم القادر الخالق للكون المسير لعظيم الأمور وصغيرها 
القدير لاندركه ؛ عظيم القوة والحق ، كثير البر لايجاوب 
هذا العظيم بغير حد ، العال بغير قياس 
هذا المحيط بكل شئ ، 
(إذا اختبأانسان فى أماكن مستترة أفما أراه أنا يقول الرب ؟ أما أملأ أنا السماوات والأرض )
                                                                                                    أرميا 23 / 25
إله الدهر الرب ، خالق أطراف الأرض لايكل ولايعيا  أشعياء 40 /28
هذا القدوس 
كيف كان حفنة من اليهود يطاردوه كى يمسكوه  ! ! !         متى 21 / 46
بل بصقوا فى وجهه  ( الله ) ! ! ! ! ! !
ولكموه ( الله )  ! ! ! ! ! 
وآخرون لطموه ( ربنا ) ! ! ! ! !   متى 26 / 67
قل لى يامكرم ، أرجوك 
لماذا يترك السماء مكان سكناه ، وينزل الأرض ليهان بهذه الدرجة ؟ ! ! !


----------



## حنا السرياني (13 يونيو 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> الذى يمكن عمله معى ان حضرتك تقنعنى ( عقليا )
> لماذا هذا العظيم القادر الخالق للكون المسير لعظيم الأمور وصغيرها
> القدير لاندركه ؛ عظيم القوة والحق ، كثير البر لايجاوب
> ...


اخي العزيز مشاركتك ترد عليك او بالاحري انت ترد علي نفسك
فالاهوت حل علي المسيح حلول كيفي و ليس حلول كمي فالرب لا يحده مكان و زمان
رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 2: 9
فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيًّا. 
و الدليل
إنجيل يوحنا 3: 13
وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ
فالمسيح كان جالسا امام نيقوديموس و هو يقول له انني في السماء


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> الذى يمكن عمله معى ان حضرتك تقنعنى ( عقليا )
> لماذا هذا العظيم القادر الخالق للكون المسير لعظيم الأمور وصغيرها
> القدير لاندركه ؛ عظيم القوة والحق ، كثير البر لايجاوب
> ...



+++++++++++++++++++++

هو يجيبك بنفسه فى إنجيله

هو قال : كان ينبغى أن يتألم المسيح

وهو - فى مناجاته العلنية مع الآب - قال إن أمكن أن تعبر عنى ، ولكن لتكن مشيئتك 
قال ذلك علانية ، ليس لعدم معرفته بحتمية الصليب  ، لأنه سبق مباشرة وقال أنه جاء من أجل هذه الساعة ، بل قالها علانية لكى يعلن للتلاميذ(ومن خلالهم للعالم كله) بحتمية الصليب

وحتمية الصليب لماذا ؟

لخلاص البشر

وهذا هو موضوع الإنجيل كله : بدون المسيح لا خلاص ، بدون هذا العمل الفائق الأهمية لا خلاص


+++++

أما مظنة أن الله يتأثر بهذا العمل الذى عمله ، فهى مظنة قائمة على عدم معرفة بالله الذى يغير ولا يتغير أبداً ، فلا التجسد يغير الغير متغير ، ولا قبض الجنود وضربهم وصلبهم - للناسوت الذى تجسد فيه - يقدر أن يطال اللاهوت بأى أثر أو تأثير

*الله يؤثر ولا يتأثر*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (13 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> هو يجيبك بنفسه فى إنجيله
> 
> ...


العقل المفروض أنه تابع للنقل
ذكرت الناسوت واللا هوت 
أين أرى ذلك فى كتابك ؟
من الذى قال لك أن كل هذا العذاب كان على الناسوت ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يونيو 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> العقل المفروض أنه تابع للنقل
> ذكرت الناسوت واللا هوت
> أين أرى ذلك فى كتابك ؟
> من الذى قال لك أن كل هذا العذاب كان على الناسوت ؟


اللاهوت روح موجود فى كل مكان فى السماء والأرض فهل اللاهوت يتعرض للعذاب أى مخبول يقول هذا .​


----------



## حنا السرياني (13 يونيو 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> العقل المفروض أنه تابع للنقل
> ذكرت الناسوت واللا هوت
> أين أرى ذلك فى كتابك ؟
> من الذى قال لك أن كل هذا العذاب كان على الناسوت ؟


رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 2: 24
الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ.
رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 4: 1
فَإِذْ قَدْ تَأَلَّمَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا بِالْجَسَدِ، تَسَلَّحُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا بِهذِهِ النِّيَّةِ. فَإِنَّ مَنْ تَأَلَّمَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، كُفَّ عَنِ الْخَطِيَّةِ،
و اعطيك مثال تشبيهي
عندما يتحد الحديد بالنار و انت تضرب علي الحديد بالمطرقه
فايهما يلتوي الحديد ام النار
فهكذا ايضا الاهوت لم يتالم لانه روح و لكن الذي تالم هو الناسوت


----------



## ياسر الجندى (14 يونيو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> اللاهوت روح موجود فى كل مكان فى السماء والأرض فهل اللاهوت يتعرض للعذاب أى مخبول يقول هذا .​


 ولماذا أن تفترض أن اللاهوت اللامحدود يتحد فى جسد محدود 
من أين أتيتم بهذا ؟
كما قلت إن لم يكن بنص واضح صريح لا لبس فيه ، فلا قيمة للمعقول حينئذ
إن كان الأمر كما تقول ، صدقنى لشرحه السيد المسيح لتلاميذه ،وقال لهم لاتحزنوا إن هذا العذاب وهذه المشقة يتحملها ناسوتى ، أما لاهوتى فهو لم يتأثر
لم نجد فى العهد الجديد شيئا من هذا


----------



## ياسر الجندى (14 يونيو 2011)

حنا السرياني قال:


> رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 2: 24
> الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ.
> رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 4: 1
> فَإِذْ قَدْ تَأَلَّمَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا بِالْجَسَدِ، تَسَلَّحُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا بِهذِهِ النِّيَّةِ. فَإِنَّ مَنْ تَأَلَّمَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، كُفَّ عَنِ الْخَطِيَّةِ،
> ...



 جميل جدا 
بطرس يتكلم عن جسد السيد المسيح 
انت شفته جاب سيرة اللاهوت ! !
اسمع ياحنا 
صدقنى
بطرس حسم القضية ، لكل ذى عينين يبصر بهما ، وأذنين يسمع بهما ، وعقل يفكر
أيها الرجال الاسرائيليون اسمعوا هذه الأقوال
وأنت ياكل مسيحى اسمع
يسوع الناصرى رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله بيده . .أعمال 2 / 22
قل ياحنا كما قال بطرس 
يسوع الناصرى رجل 
يسوع الناصرى رجل 
يسوع الناصرى رجل ياعقلاء وليس إله
طيب يابطرس 
والعجائب دى كلها ، والآيات ! !
الاجابة 
صنعها الله بيده 
يابطرس وهو ! !
هو مين يامساكين
أنا لااقدر أن أفعل من نفسى شيئا  يوحنا 5 / 30


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2011)

> كما قلت إن لم يكن بنص واضح صريح لا لبس فيه ، فلا قيمة للمعقول حينئذ


خد اي نص يتكلم عن المسيح كلاهوت بعدها خد اي نص يتكلم عن المسيح كناسوت ، ويتحقق المطلوب !



> إن كان الأمر كما تقول ، صدقنى لشرحه  السيد المسيح لتلاميذه ،وقال لهم لاتحزنوا إن هذا العذاب وهذه المشقة  يتحملها ناسوتى ، أما لاهوتى فهو لم يتأثر



لا ، التلاميذ ليسوا مسلمين لينزل معهم لهذا المستوى الفكري الضحل ، فاللاهوت معروف انه لا يتألم فلماذا يقول ما هو بديهي ؟



> لم نجد فى العهد الجديد شيئا من هذا


اذن انت لم تقرأ في العهد الجديد



> جميل جدا


لا ، جميل جدا اية ؟ احنا هانلعب مع بعض ؟

النص ده بيقول اية قدامك ؟


* رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 2: 24
 الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ.
 رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 4: 1
 فَإِذْ قَدْ تَأَلَّمَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا بِالْجَسَدِ، تَسَلَّحُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا بِهذِهِ النِّيَّةِ. فَإِنَّ مَنْ تَأَلَّمَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، كُفَّ عَنِ الْخَطِيَّةِ،*

يبقى انت كذبت لما قلت انك لم تجد في العهد الجديد



> انت شفته جاب سيرة اللاهوت ! !



1 سمعان بطرس* عبد يسوع المسيح *ورسوله الى الذين نالوا معنا ايمانا ثمينا مساويا لنا ببر *الهنا والمخلص يسوع المسيح*.


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 





> يسوع الناصرى رجل



ما هو رجل حد اعترض ؟
هو الله وابن الله وانسان وابن الإنسان وابن انسانة وهو نبي ورسول ! 
كل دول مافيش مشكلة فيهم !



> يابطرس وهو ! !
> هو مين يامساكين
> أنا لااقدر أن أفعل من نفسى شيئا  يوحنا 5 / 30



اه يا مدلس ، انت بتسأل بطرس وتجيب الجواب من يوحنا ؟  
انت بتلعب بازل ؟ حتة من هنا وحتة من هنا ؟ هو ده عقل المسلم ؟

طيب تعالى نكمل يا مدلس النص المقطوع ،،

30 انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا. *كما اسمع ادين ودينونتي عادلة *لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلنيhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 

تعالى بقى نكمل شوية كدا ،،



*8 واما عن الابن كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور. قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك.


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*طبعا والمسيح نفسه اثبتها كتير جدا جدا جدا 


وتعالى نكمل النص اللي معناه انه لا يفعل من نفسه شيء لانه مش منفصل عن الآب ولكن لو هانتكلم عن القدرة ، تلاقي المسيح بيقول :

19 فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الآب يعمل. *لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك*.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (15 يونيو 2011)

يا ريت اخواتنا المسلمين يشغلو عقولهم في القسم هنا شوبة


----------

